# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اعطوني اسم لكافتيريا مميززززززززززززززززززز !!!!

## Rwah

اخواتي الغاليات اعرف أنكم ما بتقصرون وياي .. طلبتكم وما تردوني ..
اريد من كل وحده تعطيني اسم لكافتيريا يكون يديد ومميزززززز . . يلا ابتدي 
1 
2
3
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## عواشهـ

من وين انتي؟؟

----------


## غلايH

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

لذايذ 


هاللي يا عبالي +_+

----------


## لميس 2008

اتعشا وانت مرتاح..........

----------


## خلود 2

تميّز ... 

ملك السندويشات  :Smile:  ..

----------


## غلا زوجها

كافتيريا بيت المقدس

وربي يباركلك فيه ويكون مقدس مثل بيت المقدس يارب

----------


## بطه22

الافضل

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

اممممممممممممممم كافتريا الامراء والملوكـ ^^

----------


## أم حمدة2008

كفتيريا مرااااااااااااااحب وعسى الله يوفقج

----------


## سيدة الوروود

كافتيريا الشوكة البرونزية.. الشوكة الفضية.. الشوكة الماسية

اختاري اي شوكه  :Smile:

----------


## capcake

هههههـ ذكرتيني بصوره 

شوفي هالاسم المميز

[IMG]http://filesplus.*************/2008-09/item-B3UrwyLNCW.jpg[/IMG]

تراني امزح ^_^

اذا تبين يشترون منج انصحج اتسمين اسماء خليجيه صدقيني وحتى يمكن اتحصلين صوره ع النت هع

----------


## ms_e7sas

مقرمشات سلطع

سلطع برجر <<<<<<<<<< خخخخخخ توني كنت اشوف سبونج بوب ومتأثره

بس ع فكره الاسم عيبني لو انه يضحك بس احسه بيجذب الناس يشترون منه
وسويلج بعد برجر سلطع الخاص لووول وخلي لوجو الكفتيريا ع شكل هالرسوم ^^




<<<< من وجهة نظري فكره حلوه وتجذب
وتقدرين تتفنين فيها

وعيبني بعد شور وحده من الخوات بإسم لذايذ

----------


## Rwah

ما قصرتوا يا الغلا .......

----------


## Rwah

الأخت يلي بتسأل من وين أنا من العين !!!!!!!

----------


## غلايH

> هههههـ ذكرتيني بصوره 
> 
> شوفي هالاسم المميز
> 
> [IMG]http://filesplus.*************/2008-09/item-B3UrwyLNCW.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> تراني امزح ^_^
> 
> اذا تبين يشترون منج انصحج اتسمين اسماء خليجيه صدقيني وحتى يمكن اتحصلين صوره ع النت هع



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

> مقرمشات سلطع
> 
> سلطع برجر <<<<<<<<<< خخخخخخ توني كنت اشوف سبونج بوب ومتأثره
> 
> بس ع فكره الاسم عيبني لو انه يضحك بس احسه بيجذب الناس يشترون منه
> وسويلج بعد برجر سلطع الخاص لووول وخلي لوجو الكفتيريا ع شكل هالرسوم ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو عيبني وايد هالاسم صدقيني خاصه لو حطيتي صوره سبونج بووب بيطلع رووووووووووووووووووعه ^^

----------


## Rwah

مشكزرين ع التفاعل والردود .... لين الحين ما دخل ببالي شيء !!
ابا المزيد وين التفاعل من الأخوات الغاليات ؟!!

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

الغالية اختاري اسم اماراتي او شي من التراث بيكون حلووو 

ولازم الاسم يكون سهل الحفظ
وبالتوفيق

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

اموووووووووووووووووت على سبونج بوب

----------


## الهوامير

سكالوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب

----------


## مناكير فوشية

انا بعد انصحج بأسم اماراتي  :Smile:

----------


## حبوبه1980

كافتيريا الخليج الاول
كافتيريا اماراتي مميز
كافتيريا ملك الخليج
هذا اللي يا في بالي 
بس اذا عيبج شي من هالاسامي طرشيلي وجبه فري خخخخ

----------


## نبضة قلب

خفايف ولايف

----------


## ملك الامارات

كافتيريا " كـــل الأوقـــــات "

----------


## صرخة الروح

كافتيريا ( اكل وانت ساكت) :12 (3): 

كافتيريا ( ابو ريالين) هههههههههههههههههههههههه عاد تشوفين الناس واقفين على باب المطعم زحمه  :12 (35):  :12 (35):  :12 (35):  :12 (35):  :12 (35):  :12 (75):  :12 (75):  :12 (75):

----------


## الامبراطورة ~

هههههههه عيبتني مال سبوونج
بالتوفيج

----------


## صدى الغرام

كافتيريا اللقمة الهنية - كافتيريا الخليجي - مأكول الهنا - كافتيريا صدى الامارات -

----------


## صدى الغرام

كافتريا شعبية الكرتون مثلا - كافتيريا عيال الفريج - كافتيريا أهل البلاد - كافتيريا الزمن الجميل 

اسفة إذا دمي ثجيل علكم بس حبيت اشارك

----------


## Rwah

مشكوره حبيبتي صدى بالعكس يبتي اسماء حلوة ,,, بس للأسف اخترت لسته من الأسماء وعيبني من الخوات يلي اقترحوا علي بس كل ما اخترت اسم قالوا لي موجود من قبل !! 
واخترت اسم وثبته خلاص ((new lien
( نيو لاين )
ما قصرتوا حبيباتي ادعوا لي بالتوفيق 
بس حبيت اخبركم لأن بعض الأخوات بيكتبون طلب في اختيار الأسم 
وبعد جيه ولا خبر !! حلو الواحد يرد مثل ما بيطلب خدمة يشاركنا وياه بالفرحة ,,, 
والسموحة .

----------


## ms_e7sas

بالتوفيق اختي والاسم وايد حلو ^^


الف مبروك لج مقدماً 

وان شاء الله تكون تجاره موفقة

----------


## Rwah

الله يبارك في عمرج غناتي ..
وما قصرتي فديتج .

----------


## جريئة

حطي اول حرف من اسمج و اسم ريلج >>> لو انتي متزوجه ^^

مثلا S . A

و يمكن 

ع كيفك

اللي تباه موجود 

فكر و لا تتردد ...

هيناتا HENATA



مممممممممم و الله ها اللي يا ف بالي

ان شا الله الخوات يفيدونج

----------


## أحلام علي

كافتريا واتساب >> نفس الامريكان هههههههههههههه

حلومة كافتريا

كافتريا المعرس

ههههه

تتحدين الاسامي

----------


## * ام خماس *

:12 (61):  اناا عندي اساامي حلوة 

كفتريااا يمي يمي  :12 (92): 

كفتريااا العاصمه  :12 (40): 

كفترياا كل ع ذوقك  :12 (11): 

كفترياا ام خماااس  :12 (64): 

اكيد بحصل بووكس من الزين خخخ  :12 (96): 

الله يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## حزازوه

الـــــــــــــــــــــــغلا

----------


## سيدة الوروود

موفقه يا رب

----------


## بنت النوخذه

اقترح بنفس اسم المنطقه الي موجوده فيها الكفتريا
^^

----------


## Rwah

الله يعطيكم العافية ودوم ما تقصرون با الغاليات .

----------


## شووقي6

كافتيريا القصر الابيض

----------


## بلقيس1

كافيتيريا الصديق

----------


## عروسة الصيف

كافتيريا مأكول العافيه.. وبالتوفيج اختي

----------


## ام ميودي2

اقرب عندنا

----------


## حرَم بو سعود

كافتيريا ملك بورغر

----------


## % أحبهااا%

كافتريا " شبيك لبيك"

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

يعطيج خيره ويكفيج شره وبالبركه الغاليه

----------


## هيااام

كفتيريا كل واتوكل خخخخخخخخخ امزح
كفتيريا end me
المهم اختاري اسم انجلش لانه بيكون سهل في النطق وسريع
الاسماء العربية تجيلة شوي

----------


## M!ss angle

بالتوفيج اختيه

----------


## Rwah

ما قصرتوا يا الغوالي .

----------


## شوق M

اتعش واتمش

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

بالتوفيق اختي والاسم وايد حلو 


الف مبروك لج مقدماً

----------


## Rwah

مشكورات حبيباتي ع الردود .

----------


## الصقر للأزياء

_ديلشز_  _او يمي يمي_

----------


## المصارعه

> اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> لذايذ 
> 
> 
> هاللي يا عبالي +_+


حبيتها ^^

----------


## ميثانو

كل واسكت هاهاهاها

لالالالالالالالالا


ريستوس ..... بالفرنسي يعني اكل 

نورجور ...... بالفرنسي يعني طعام .... وبالايطالي ... سيبو

ديلزوسو ... بالايطالي يعني لذيذ 

وانشاءالله فدتج

----------


## لعيون k

شو رايج بي اسم U.A.E .7

----------

